# RX 570 récalcitrante



## ericse (28 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Je cherche des pistes au sujet d'une Sapphire Pulse Radeon ITX RX 570 qui marche très bien avec High Sierra sur un Hackintosh (Haswell i7-4790, HD4600 désactivé, OpenCore 0.5.9), mais fait un écran noir avec Mojave et Catalina (même machine, même config, même EFI). 
J'ai récupérée la carte en mauvais état, avec un BIOS overclocké qui n'était pas reconnu sous Windows, mais une fois repatchée elle marche parfaitement sous Windows 10 avec le pilotes officiel AMD.
Je précise aussi que le Hackintosh marche parfaitement, sous tous les OS, avec une vieille nVidia compatible.
Bref, est-ce qu'il y a des différences suffisantes entre High Sierra et Mojave pour expliquer le problème, ou est-ce que ma carte est potentiellement endommagée ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Juin 2020)

Les versions saffire sont recommandé par Apple donc pas de soucis de ce côté là.

J'ai la rx580 pulse 8go, elle marche très bien sans modification interne sous Windows Linux ou Mac os X.

Je doute que ta carte ai un soucis car elle fonctionne sous Windows.

Essaye avec une installation "clean" de Mojave pour voir si c'est pas un problème venant de l'EFI et des pilots. Prend un autre disque dur et installe le dessus. Voir de la tester sur un Mac pro 3,1 à 5,1 (avec Mojave) ou un 2019 mais j'en doute que tu en ai sous la main. 

Les hackintosh sont bien quand tu reste sous le même version de Mac os, des que tu en change, ça foire ta configuration. C'est l'inconvénient.


----------



## ericse (29 Juin 2020)

C'est surtout que je connais mal les cartes AMD et que j'ai du mal à me faire un avis sur celle-là, et à décider de la garder ou la retourner...

Le hackintosh lui tourne parfaitement sous plusieurs configs, de High Sierra à Catalina (suivant la carte graphique, mais toutes Nvidia), c'est juste cette RX 570 a un problème à l'initialisation de Mojave et Catalina.


----------



## Barijaona (1 Juillet 2020)

Il faut veiller à bien désinstaller les webdrivers Nvidia.


----------



## ericse (1 Juillet 2020)

Barijaona a dit:


> Il faut veiller à bien désinstaller les webdrivers Nvidia.


Oui, c'est sur, mais mes tests avec Mojave et Catalina sont faits sur une clean install sans Webdrivers (forcément). 
Ils fonctionnent très bien avec une vieille Nvidia GT 710 (certes pas très vite), mais écran noir au boot avec cette RX 570 !
Pourtant la même RX 570 fonctionne avec High Sierra et Windows 10... Mystère


----------



## polyzargone (2 Juillet 2020)

Tu as essayé avec le boot-arg *agdpmod=pikera* ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (2 Juillet 2020)

Ce serai pas un problème concernant MÉTAL ? Nécessaire à partir de Mojave.
Vérifie sous high Sierra : à propos de ce Mac, info système, cartes video/moniteurs. Normalement il te dis que la carte est compatible avec MÉTAL quelque part.


----------



## ericse (6 Juillet 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Tu as essayé avec le boot-arg *agdpmod=pikera* ?


Merci, finalement ça marche avec ce paramètre (pas le mieux documenté d'ailleurs...)  :





Avec une grosse perte de perf par rapport à Windows  :




Mais c'est un bon point de départ !!


----------



## ech1965 (13 Septembre 2020)

J'ai eu le même soucis avec une RX570 également

Ce boot arg *agdpmod=pikera *foutait le brin dans ma config 2 ecrans ( soucis de résolution et de perf)

Avec clover j'ai réglé le soucis avec un truc dans le genre

```
<key>Graphics</key>
        <dict>
                <key>RadeonDeInit</key>
                <false/>
                <key>Inject</key>
                <dict>
                        <key>ATI</key>
                        <true/>
                        <key>Intel</key>
                        <false/>
                        <key>NVidia</key>
                        <false/>
                </dict>
        </dict>
```

et les deux kext Whatever... et Lilu

Si ça peut aider


----------



## Lionelr34500 (26 Avril 2021)

ech1965 a dit:


> J'ai eu le même soucis avec une RX570 également
> 
> Ce boot arg *agdpmod=pikera *foutait le brin dans ma config 2 ecrans ( soucis de résolution et de perf)
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
peux tu être un peu plus explicite stp, j ai le meme problème...

Merci d avance


----------

